# Modificar foco led rgb para encendido fijo no modo demo



## PJ3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Buenas noches.
Una vez mas, recurro a vuestra sabiduria para compensar mi inexperiencia.

He comprado unos focos de led rgb para exterior. Alimento este foco a 220v pasando por un interruptor para apagar el foco a mano sin tener que estar con el mando IR todo el rato. En resumen que se enciendo como una luz normal con su interruptor de pared.
La risa viene cuando lo enciendo y veo que pierde la memoria cuando lo apagas pero además ARRANCA EN MODO DEMO XDDD...

Debido a esto se hace muy incomodo tener que depender del mando siempre (ademas no funcionan entre sí) y me preguntaba si se podria modificar para que encienda siempre como se quede al apagar o al menos si se pudiera dejar fijo un color y mediante interruptores controlar los colores basicos.

Por supuesto ya he intentado destripar el driver pero va \'\'sellado\'\' completamente con silicona de esa negra dentro de su caja de aluminio tipica de estos drivers. Esto me limita los apaños a jugar solo con los cables que salen de él.

El modo demo es un paseo por todos los tonos por lo que se apagan y encienden aleatoriamente.

La tira de led que encargué no tiene ese problema ya que arranca en blanco fijo y puedes dejar solo determinados canales para conseguir el color deseado y desconectar el cable del canal que no quieres encendido. Pero los focos al ser un programa apaga y enciende los led que quieres activar.

Espero haberme explicado bien.
Gracias anticipadas amigos.

Saludos ...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2014)

Por lo que cuentas creo que no hay solución; el que hizo ese driver le pareció oportuno que funcionase así.
Solo se me ocurre apagarlo con el mando, tratar de poner una batería o supercap para que no se borre la memoria pero si está sellado no sé si se podrá hacer, o poner el interruptor a la salida del controlador en lugar de a la entrada.


----------



## PJ3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Jejeje.entonces como me imaginaba.
 Salvo por lo del interruptor a la salida que no lo habia pensado, aunque me complica la instalación ya que tendria que puentear los de 220 para dejarlos fijos y sacar del foco el + del led rgb para bajarlp hasta el interruptor de pared. Me ha quitado horas de sueño el tema como podeis ver, es una tonteria pero soy muy cabezon jejeje.
Una pregunta tonta... las salidas del led rgb (3) ¿se podrían unir sin liarla parda o el controlador sumaría las corrientes cuando se activara mas de un canal?
Si se pudiera unir de alguna manera se conseguiría que siempre hubiera paso por todos los canales constantemente en lugar de encender y apagar aleatoriamente.

A ver si encuentro drivers que no tengan esa programación y los cambio o si se me va mucho la cabeza me lio a soldar y los hago que he visto varios proyectos por aquí ;-)

Pues nada, una vez más, gracias


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 13, 2014)

PJ3 dijo:


> Salvo por lo del interruptor a la salida que no lo habia pensado,
> 
> Me ha quitado horas de sueño el tema como podeis ver, es una tonteria pero soy muy cabezon jejeje.
> 
> ...




Buen día, desde mi punto de vista: Si te quitó tantas horas de sueño sólo el calcular una llave de corte, dudo mucho que hagas un driver.

Con la línea de 220V no se juega, así que te recomiendo que desistas o le pidas a alguien idóneo que te instale lo que queres.


----------



## PJ3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tranquilo compañero que podria armar un driver sin mucho problema. Las horas de sueño se han ido en pensar un circuito sincronizado para la salida de los led y dejarlos fijos asi no tener que usar un interruptor. Por pensar mas opciones digamos.

Un saludo y gracias *por* tu respuesta.


----------

